# Fly Fishing with a Gheenoe



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

To be honest, I really enjoyed my Highsider, that I didn't put a front deck in. The front bench was big enough to stand on, and the front space acted as the perfect stripping bucket. I'd strip the line into the front space and it would just fall in and not get blown around, kept the fly line out of my feet, too.


----------



## Lawnman (May 20, 2019)

I like that!


----------



## olbardo (Jun 20, 2019)

I went for as little clutter as possible, while still having some useful storage. I opted for a grab bar that has backrest/storage/safety uses. I keep rod storage on one gunwale only to make the other side of the coffin box my “walking side.” I have a low front deck so my rods point backwards and the tubes sit under the back bench. Good for the man up front to have easy access to. I also have a power pole micro which is great when it’s working (I’ve had some electrical problems lately that have had it on the fritz).


----------



## Payton (May 7, 2020)

olbardo said:


> I went for as little clutter as possible, while still having some useful storage. I opted for a grab bar that has backrest/storage/safety uses. I keep rod storage on one gunwale only to make the other side of the coffin box my “walking side.” I have a low front deck so my rods point backwards and the tubes sit under the back bench. Good for the man up front to have easy access to. I also have a power pole micro which is great when it’s working (I’ve had some electrical problems lately that have had it on the fritz).
> View attachment 134842


Have really been thinking about the micro power pole. A lot of times it will just be me and seems like a great option for an anchor.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Payton said:


> Have really been thinking about the micro power pole. A lot of times it will just be me and seems like a great option for an anchor.


I'd nix the PP Micro. It leaves a tall pole behind you and I have see way too many fly fishermen wack it with the fly line and do a perfect halve hitch around it with tippet and fly. It's just more things on the boat that you really don't need. I'd just get a small kayak or short 1/2" stick pin and just stick pin it low and/or at an angle to keep it out of you way, then tether it off with a 1/4" braided rope (that is really all the rope thickness you'll need). You can then buy one of those inexpensive 1/2" stick pins, as short as you can find (usually 6-8ft) and then cut it down to the length you want it, where most of the time the handle is low and just out of the water. 4-5ft is a good length, then use a grinder to make the point with. The smaller pins are also easier to keep out of the way and store in your noe. Heck, there is no reason you couldn't get away with a 3ft stick pin if mainly fishing shallow in a Gheenoe. They also makes a good gator poker when they get too close to the boat! 

People think stick pins have to be straight up and down vertically, but they don't. You can stick it in the sand or mud sideways at a 45 degree angle, perpendicular to the boat, to keep it low, and they'll hold just fine.

For deeper pinning, just get a small black plastic covered mushroom anchor with a 1/4" camo rope and then just ease it straight down and let out just enough scope until it holds, then tie it off. It'll hold you in place with little effort. You can tie it off up front at the bow (boat into the tide) or in the rear where you are letting the boat to point down tide. Either way, it's fast and easy to do and will hold just fine.

I like paintitblack's suggestion on the type of interior layout and have fished those many times, just like he said. But I also like the ones with the lower decks (not gunnel height, but not the false floor ones either) and a small front pedestal bass seat that swivels. Your fly line can go on the deck and not get blown overboard. You are almost standing but the pedestal seat can spin in any direction and is easy to use all day without you feeling beat up. I'd personally do a tiller to keep it clean, simple and as spacious as possible. Bench seat in rear or low rear deck and cooler in the center large enough to use as a casting platform up front if needed. Your buddy can ride on the cooler when it is placed back mid ship.


----------



## Vadmz71 (Sep 19, 2020)

paint it black said:


> To be honest, I really enjoyed my Highsider, that I didn't put a front deck in. The front bench was big enough to stand on, and the front space acted as the perfect stripping bucket. I'd strip the line into the front space and it would just fall in and not get blown around, kept the fly line out of my feet, too.


Wonder if this would work in an LT25 also, low front open deck and just stand on a cooler up front and use the space to catch the fly line?


----------



## OED (Feb 26, 2019)

@Payton The PP Micro is a game changer, especially when fishing solo! They have replacement spike tip kits for the ultra lite models so you can easily modify the spike to whatever length you prefer. Mine is 4.5 ft and I have yet to hit it or wrap my line. I would also recommend the foot switches to keep the hands free. Hope this helps!


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

OED said:


> @Payton The PP Micro is a game changer, especially when fishing solo! They have replacement spike tip kits for the ultra lite models so you can easily modify the spike to whatever length you prefer. Mine is 4.5 ft and I have yet to hit it or wrap my line. I would also recommend the foot switches to keep the hands free. Hope this helps!


Post a pic if you have one.
Would like to see, thanks.


----------



## sevenweight (Sep 3, 2015)

Thumbs up on the PowerPole Micro, especially if you want to fly fish alone. I have two of them stern-mounted (synchronized) on a 16-foot jet. They are very quiet and I’d miss many shots in narrow creeks without them.


----------

